# Audi S4 B5 Helix Demo Car



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello Im Harwin Bouma from The Netherlands.

Since 2 years I drive an Audi S4 B5 whit an original Bose system but i don't like it since the day I bought it.

Since 5 months I got my own business in the car air-conditioning and I really want to go on with car entertainment and accessoires, so I thought this was the moment to get this project started.

So lets go.

The components:

Head unit: Original Audi Navi Plus RNS-D
Ipod integration: Alpine Kce-425i
Processor: Helix P-DSP
Composet Helix: RS6.3 whit an second woofer in each door
Amp's: Helix E40, Helix E400, Helix SPXL 1000
Subwoofer: Helix SPXL

The car:

Audi S4 2.7BiTurbo 
407Pk RS4 Turbo's



















I really need to keep my trunk use full so everything come's underneath the second floor.

The project so far:

Doorboards mounted and deanded the whole doors.



















Tweeter+Mid enclosure which will be mounted on some kind of 'hinge' (i don't no the English word but you wil see it later) so i can point them later:

The idea.










Some epoxy'ing










The result.










After some putty:



















Why can i only put 10Pics in it?


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

The sub enclosure:

Some polyester.










Measuring the capacity.










Plate mdf attaching.










The result so far(I need to find someone to calculate the port.










Amps:

This part is not ready jet but some sneak peek:


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Will be interested in hearing about the P-DSP. Sweet install!


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

umm i love the door panels are those stock?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

onelivinlarge said:


> umm i love the door panels are those stock?


I was going to say Jehnert, but after looking at their page, I see I am wrong. I too want to know what they are, are they aftermarket and if so, prefab or did you mold them yourself?


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

nice start!

And good choice of components!

Doorpanels are from Italy : PM Modifiche

CLICK ME HARD


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the response, those door panels are PM Modifiche like CLK63DK said.

I first was looking for some jehnert panes put they will cost more then double and not easy to get in the Netherlands.

At the moment im working on the right rear trunk panel, i want to make it strait so i can put the procesor behind it whit some plixglass in front of it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool. Good start!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Subscribed. Very nice start indeed.


----------



## MrUntouchab1e (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work! Looking forward to more!


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

If been verry bussy working the last time so i didn't had mucht time to work on the install but last week i've done a lot of things do here is an update.

Al the power cables are in the car and hooked up, custom RCA cables are made and hookt up. The subwoofer wil go in tommorrow i hope.

This is how it looks right now.










Subwoofer connections.



















One of the custom made RCA cables.



















RCA on the p-dsp



















Connections on the amp's



















Fuse's in an original Audi A6 fuse box wich i had laying around


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

the fusebox solution is not bad, not bad at all!

nice component choice btw.


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

About the power cables on the amp's, cord ends are ordered and i hope they arive this week so i can make that nice to.


----------



## BevsM3 (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice! Can you tell me where you bought your sub-woofer connections? thx


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice! Can you tell me where you bought your sub-woofer connections? thx


you can get terminals like that at parts expess.com


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

impressive. reminds me how i don't have any skills.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice car and a nice start to the system. Looking forward to more build pics. Good luck.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

NICE, more updates


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

DAT said:


> NICE, more updates


x2......very nice attention to details


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

so after a long time of busy working and no time for audio, the last week i worked a lot on it and this is te result for now:

Volume Control on the P-DSP and sub control also on P-DSP.
I orderd 2 buttons the same as my headunit but the are backordered so i use it like this right now.









Here is everything i the boot.









And here whit the face plate.









For the sub port I gone let me make an aluminium ring the same as on the subwoofer so it wil look similar.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet! I'm subscribed.
Love seeing b5's with bigger door speakers. It might motivate me to do it someday.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

haha i forgot all about this build. very nice, was worth the double read  very nice stuff here.

I really like this particular feature - 










I assume those are ran off the harness on the DSP-P?


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

The volume and sub control is wired to the controller input on the dsp, this are only 2 10Kohm 'potmeters'.

I mailt a few times whit Audiotec Fischer and the are looking for an option so i can switch setups whit a switch on the controller input. Now is it only possible directly on the dsp and thats not easy to reach.

I want to put an media player in the car and use SPDIF toslink directly to the dsp, so the sound of the media player is nog going trough the original audi headunit. But to do this i need 2 setups in the dsp, one for rca signal from headunit for FM radio and cd and one for the toslink input for the mediaplayer.



eviling said:


> haha i forgot all about this build. very nice, was worth the double read  very nice stuff here.
> 
> I really like this particular feature -
> 
> ...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

carson said:


> The volume and sub control is wired to the controller input on the dsp, this are only 2 10Kohm 'potmeters'.
> 
> I mailt a few times whit Audiotec Fischer and the are looking for an option so i can switch setups whit a switch on the controller input. Now is it only possible directly on the dsp and thats not easy to reach.
> 
> I want to put an media player in the car and use SPDIF toslink directly to the dsp, so the sound of the media player is nog going trough the original audi headunit. But to do this i need 2 setups in the dsp, one for rca signal from headunit for FM radio and cd and one for the toslink input for the mediaplayer.


this is how i plan on running mine, i have a computer im gonna drop in next to it, i have a 2tb HDD 120 gb SSD and a quad core processor on it, very snappy little system I honestly can not contain my self when i think about having it in my car ive been waiting months to put it all in but the weather is just to cold up here  and the shorter days realllllllllllly make any work impssible for me. its cool to see somebody utalizing the pot options though, i plan on mounting mine in much the same way, i have a spot much like that behind my shifter on my center console


----------



## carson (Apr 13, 2009)

eviling said:


> this is how i plan on running mine, i have a computer im gonna drop in next to it, i have a 2tb HDD 120 gb SSD and a quad core processor on it, very snappy little system I honestly can not contain my self when i think about having it in my car ive been waiting months to put it all in but the weather is just to cold up here  and the shorter days realllllllllllly make any work impssible for me. its cool to see somebody utalizing the pot options though, i plan on mounting mine in much the same way, i have a spot much like that behind my shifter on my center console


That's sounds nice, i'm running the P-DSP now for about 2 months and the volume control about 3 weeks so if you have some question you can alwas PM me and i will response to it, im also an official helix dealer in holland so if you have some questions i will help you,


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I will certainly take you up on that offer as ive yet to aquire my DSP unit  now back on topic


----------



## bokuwoof (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi! Sorry for waking ancient thread. I'm thinking to purchase Helix E400 too. I love tubes. 

I wonder if you'd be kind enough to share some information to us (me, specifically) what you think about your system after two years.

How do the amps (E40 and E400) serve you/your music? Any problem motion/vibration creates for the tube? And actually what's the difference between E40 and E400?? Do they get hot much?


----------

